# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: یک TreeView با سرعت خوانده بالا

## Touska

با سلام دوستان من از یک TreeView LMD ELPAck استفاده می کنم ، سرعتش عالیه

ولی ورژن های قدیمش این سرعت را دارن

آیا با کامپوننتی برخورد کردید که سرعت Read ازش بالا باشه برای مثلا 1000000 خوانده node

----------

